# Current River MO



## KSJETTER (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi guys,

New to the forum. I live in Kansas. I would like to make a trip to the Current River. I hear there are HP limits there? Im currently running a riverpro with a 200hp. Can I legaly run anywhere on the Current River?

Thanks,
Cody


----------



## riverrunner5891 (Apr 26, 2012)

Just bring it to the Meramec or Gasconade Rivers....no horse power restrictions here!


----------



## riverrunner5891 (Apr 26, 2012)

[urlhttps://www.nps.gov/ozar/planyourvisit/horsepower.htm][/url]
There is the link for the restrictions though incase you want to see what you are up against!


----------



## KSJETTER (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for the help Riverrunner


----------



## Seth (Apr 27, 2012)

riverrunner5891 said:


> Just bring it to the Meramec or Gasconade Rivers....no horse power restrictions here!



200 hp is a dinky motor on the Gasconade anymore! If you ain't running around in a Gator tunnel with a big block you ain't nobody. I feel so inadequate with my dinky 115. :mrgreen:


----------



## Brian J (Apr 30, 2012)

KSJETTER said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> New to the forum. I live in Kansas. I would like to make a trip to the Current River. I hear there are HP limits there? Im currently running a riverpro with a 200hp. Can I legaly run anywhere on the Current River?
> 
> ...



You can run anywhere below the Van Buren/Big Springs area.



riverrunner5891 said:


> Just bring it to the Meramec or Gasconade Rivers....no horse power restrictions here!



As riverrunner said, you'll be crossing a LOT of good water as you travel across Missouri. I'd at least stop and check out the Gasconade. It would definitely be worth your while.



Seth said:


> 200 hp is a dinky motor on the Gasconade anymore! If you ain't running around in a Gator tunnel with a big block you ain't nobody. I feel so inadequate with my dinky 115. :mrgreen:



Seth: Riverpros have the 200 Mercury sportjets which are much more effecient than outboard jets. Most run as good or better than the 225 and 250 OB jets.


----------



## riverrunner5891 (Apr 30, 2012)

Seth:
You are right, the Gasconade has become the home of the Gator guys and all their insane need for speed, but I don't get too caught up in all that. I think they are really nice boats, obviously really fast, but they are also limited on where they can go. I will gladly move to the side and let them go flying by me while I enjoy 3 times the fuel economy, more money in my pocket, and the ability to use my boat on more rivers than just the big ones!


----------



## KSJETTER (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys. Probably be travelling the Southern part of Missouri as I head toward the Current. Any other good water in the Southern part of the state?


----------



## bulldog (May 1, 2012)

70 miles West of St. Louis is the upper Meramec. REally nice fishing there and there is always the BIg river near Eureka all the way up.


----------

